
Differentiable Genetic Programming (2016) - henning
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.04766
======
verdverm
I'm still facepalming GP because the associative and communative properties of
algebra are omitted. Add in a nonlinear solver and you can reduce th problem
size considerably.

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.394....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.394.140)

~~~
joe_the_user
So do you mean that GP could sped-up by taking the evolutionary process it's
simulating and using a solver to find the process' fixed-points?

------
verdverm
GP in general needs something like Tensorflow and a standard set of benchmarks

~~~
randomsearch
gpbenchmarks.org ?

~~~
verdverm
That's ok, there was a paper from Gecco2012, I think, GP needs better
benchmarks.

Differential Equations and PDEs would be a good option too.

